# Potatoes



## lynbrown (Nov 18, 2015)

Which is best to avoid hypos? A portion of mashed or a portion of boiled?  Both same weight of course.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 18, 2015)

I would imagine it woulf by highs (hypers) that you would have to worry about with either.

As a rule of thumb I tend to think of the speed of absorption being related to how 'messed about' something has been.

It doesn't always work, but it does provide a guide. That and factoring in whether there is sufficent fat in anything to slow down the carbs a bit. So I would tend to expect mashed to hit me faster than boiled, but not by much. The more finely processed and whizzed the mash is (eg if it has been pushed through a ricer) the more 'chewing' it has had before my guts get to have a go, so the faster the starch can be broken down. *Unless*.... there's a big dollop of double cream or butter in there - which might slow things down a bit.

Plus, of course, these are not items that are generally eaten in isolation. So eating a smallish dollop of mash along with some lovely local butcher high-meat-content sausages and half a plateful of cabbage/kale/greens all doused in gravy would be fine for me. *drools*


----------



## Mark T (Nov 18, 2015)

I believe it depends on what type of potato also.

I've seen mashed listed as high gylcemic index (i.e, it converts to glucose quickly) but boiled new potato is listed as medium to low glycemic index (and low if you eat them chilled after cooking).


----------



## David H (Nov 18, 2015)

Potatoes with their skins on (ie, New or Salad) are slower to convert.


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 1, 2015)

I am a potato lover.....and without doubt the best to not upset my sugar levels are new potatoes.....Jersey Royals yummy.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh God yes - dripping with butter, with roast shoulder of lamb and mint sauce! or with anything else, with persillade sprinkled into the butter ......  (a mixture of dried chopped parsley and teeny bits of minced garlic) (bottled by Schwartz)


----------

